# F4U Drawings



## DBII (Feb 25, 2009)

I found a site with war time drawings of F4Us that you might be interested in
Vought F4U Corsair - USA

DBII


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 25, 2009)

It says it's not found.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2009)

It says the same as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Same here


----------



## Jef_ace_pilot (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope this works  

Vought F4U Corsair - USA


----------



## Flyboy2 (Feb 25, 2009)

It did work! Great drawings!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep...


----------



## muller (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## DBII (Feb 26, 2009)

I tried guys.

DAN


----------



## Jef_ace_pilot (Feb 26, 2009)

DBII said:


> I tried guys.
> 
> DAN



Your link appears to be in between 2 Brackets, if you remove those it should work !


----------



## DBII (Feb 27, 2009)

THANKS

DBII


----------



## muller (Mar 1, 2009)

I was thanking you DBII 

I printed this one off and framed it! (Don't tell the site owner!)


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice soft shading, but not really accurate (missing panel lines etc.).

I still gotta draw a Corsair as well...


----------



## merlin540 (Mar 3, 2009)

DBII said:


> I found a site with war time drawings of F4Us that you might be interested in
> Vought F4U Corsair - USA
> 
> DBII



Thanks lots for the link! I appreciate it.

I believe that set of drawings was used for Chance Vought Calendars during WWII. 
My friend's dad was an engineer for Chance Vought and helped to design the F4U cockpit. 
He gave me a Chance Vought calendar from 1945 with some of those images on it. 
It was 40 years ago, but I still remember those images! 
Thanks again for the memories.


----------



## DBII (Mar 3, 2009)

muller, it is difficult to see the drawing, your avatar is blocking the view.

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks OK on my screen. 
As for the panel lines, at the distance portrayed, with the dark colour schemes, I don't think that many panel lines would actually be visible. Of course, they may be there, as in my paintings/drawings, when they will be visible upon closer inspection of the full-size image. Given the period the original was drawn though, the artist might not even have included any.


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ah okay.

I usually get a lot of criticism when I forget stuff, or draw stuff slighty different then in real life.

The real aviation nutters know what they see, and they don't like it when it's wrong 

Those hurricanes I posted earlier.. I drew the canopies wrong (slighty curved), they noticed immediatly.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean my friend! One of the worst moments in my life was waiting for the comments of aircrew who had taken part in the Shell House raid, when they were viewing my painting, and the prints they were to sign, for the first time. I had fingers AND toes crossed, but was hugely relived when they thought it was fine! The only comment one pilot made was that the Mosquito looked a little on the clean side!


----------

